# An Inconvenient Truth (by Al Gore)



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

Trailer : http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2078944470709189270&q=An+Inconvenient+Truth+trailer
WebSite : http://www.climatecrisis.net/

On ne le répéte jamais assez, on n'a beau se dire être au courant et faire ce que l'on peut, il n'en reste pas moins que c'est franchement la merde ... allez reformulons la tres connue citation de Le Pen : _comparé a ça, la guerre au Liban n'est qu'un détail de l'histoire_ ... (je ne fais pas dans la provocation pour provoquer ... mais il est temps de nous mettre en face de nos reponsabilités ... et d'assumez peut etre pour une fois nos actes .. il est plus facile de pardonner a quelqu'un d'avoir eu tord que d'avoir eu raison ... ecoutons des benard hulot que l'on aime ou pas , mais qui a foncierement raison ... tout disparait et au final meme nous n'y survivrons pas .. dans 100 ans ou plus, dans 100 ans ou moins, qu'avons nous appris de nos grand parents ? a ne laisser aux autres que les miettes ? 

parce que moi ca m'écoeure ...


ce sujet n'a pas sa place au comptoir ... car il n'est pas sensible, il est essentiel ..


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2006)

*voir ceci aussi...*

PS : Une fois téléchargé s'ouvre avec Powerpoint ou Keynote...


----------



## fedo (21 Juillet 2006)

le vrai problème est souligné dans cette phrase de l'ancien secretary of defense et directeur de la CIA James Schlesinger:[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_« ce que le peuple américain a retenu de la guerre du Golfe, cest quil est bien plus facile et bien plus drôle daller botter les fesses des gens au Moyen-Orient que de faire des sacrifices pour limiter la dépendance vis-à-vis du pétrole importé »_.

en d'autres termes, il est facile de critiquer les américains, les chinois, les indiens sur leur mépris du protocole de kyoto mais personne en europe n'envisage sérieusement de se passer de sa voiture, moto, etc...
personne non plus n'est prêt à payer des taxes supplémentaires pour développer les transports en commun ou les énergies propres.
et le plus petit dénomminateur commun de l'humanité c'est bien la société de consommation.
[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> personne non plus n'est pr&#234;t &#224; payer des taxes suppl&#233;mentaires pour d&#233;velopper les transports en commun ou les &#233;nergies propres.



Parce que tu trouves qu'on en paie pas assez comme &#231;a ? maintenant, on paie m&#234;me des taxes sur les taxes, en mati&#232;re d'&#233;cologie (taxe d'assainissement sur la facture d'eau, qui est (entre autres), soumise &#224; la TVA, comme la tristement c&#233;l&#232;bre TIPP).

Directement ou indirectement, c'est pas loin de 60% de notre revenu qui passe dans les poches de l'&#233;tat et des "organismes collecteurs".

Quant &#224; d&#233;velopper les transports en commun, c'est un leurre, plus tu en mets, plus il en manque, la moindre ligne de transport suppl&#233;mentaire va forcer ceux qui en auraient besoin &#224; s'&#233;loigner plus encore de leur lieu de travail en raison de la flamb&#233;e des prix de l'immobilier qu'elle va provoquer, et provoquer ainsi un nouveau besoin de d&#233;veloppement des transports en commun, qui va &#224; son tour provoquer une flamb&#233;e de l'immobilier s'il est satisfait, etc ...

Non, si on veut limiter la pollution, il faut prendre des mesures pour permettre aux gens de vivre &#224; proximit&#233; de leur travail, assez pour pouvoir s'y rendre &#224; pieds ou &#224; bicyclette, l&#224;, il y aura progr&#232;s, et nous ferons des &#233;conomies sur tous les plans (&#233;cologie, &#233;nergie, temps de d&#233;placements quotidien, etc ... Mais la sacro-sainte "loi du march&#233;" si ch&#232;re &#224; nos dirigeants (de Paris ET de Bruxelles) ... 

Ah, un d&#233;tail, si tu restreint la circulation automobile aux d&#233;placements priv&#233;s et aux d&#233;placements professionnels, supprimant les trajets "domicile - travail" et retour, que crois tu qu'il va rester ?


----------



## fedo (21 Juillet 2006)

> Parce que tu trouves qu'on en paie pas assez comme &#231;a ? maintenant, on paie m&#234;me des taxes sur les taxes, en mati&#232;re d'&#233;cologie (taxe d'assainissement sur la facture d'eau, qui est (entre autres), soumise &#224; la TVA, comme la tristement c&#233;l&#232;bre TIPP).


 ben c'est pas le probl&#232;me je pense. quand le climat sera suffisamment d&#233;r&#233;gl&#233; pour cr&#233;er des catastrophes qui co&#251;teront encore plus ch&#232;re &#224; la collectivit&#233;, sans parler des territoires qui vont dispara&#238;tre et des gens qui vont se retrouver d&#233;plac&#233;s de force ce genre de consid&#233;ration se videront de leur substance.
perso je pense pas que la soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation soit la fin de l'histoire mais plut&#244;t qu'homo industrialis va droit &#224; la catastrophe.



> Quant &#224; d&#233;velopper les transports en commun, c'est un leurre, plus tu en mets, plus il en manque, la moindre ligne de transport suppl&#233;mentaire va forcer ceux qui en auraient besoin &#224; s'&#233;loigner plus encore de leur lieu de travail en raison de la flamb&#233;e des prix de l'immobilier qu'elle va provoquer, et provoquer ainsi un nouveau besoin de d&#233;veloppement des transports en commun, qui va &#224; son tour provoquer une flamb&#233;e de l'immobilier s'il est satisfait, etc ...


le probl&#232;me de la flamb&#233;e de l'immobilier ne vient pas des transports en commun mais du manque de logements neufs disponibles dans les coins les + demand&#233;s ainsi que des taux historiquement faibles (si on ajoute &#224; cela la faiblesse de l'inflation). la pr&#233;sence des transports en commun est facteur aggravant sur le prix mais pas un facteur d&#233;clencheur.

l&#224; encore c'est pas le probl&#232;me c'est les &#233;missions de gaz &#224; effet de serre qui auront des cons&#233;quences gravissimes d'ici 50 ou 100 ans.



> Non, si on veut limiter la pollution, il faut prendre des mesures pour permettre aux gens de vivre &#224; proximit&#233; de leur travail, assez pour pouvoir s'y rendre &#224; pieds ou &#224; bicyclette, l&#224;, il y aura progr&#232;s, et nous ferons des &#233;conomies sur tous les plans


 c'est sur qu'il faut repenser l'urbanisme et &#233;viter le pi&#232;ge actuel de la "californisation urbaine".



> Ah, un d&#233;tail, si tu restreint la circulation automobile aux d&#233;placements priv&#233;s et aux d&#233;placements professionnels, supprimant les trajets "domicile - travail" et retour, que crois tu qu'il va rester ?


 le but n'est pas d'interdire mais de changer les modes de propulsions ou les habitudes.
de toute fa&#231;on le mod&#232;le de la soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation fait de son point de d&#233;part la voiture. il est probable que les comportements se modifient en partie spontan&#233;ment car le prix du carburant &#224; la pompe ne baissera plus et ce pour tout un tas de raison.

le probl&#232;me c'est que l'histoire ne s'est pas arr&#234;t&#233;e et que ce mode vie n'est pas compatible avec la survie de la plan&#232;te sp&#233;cialement avec le d&#233;veloppement de la Chine et de l'Inde.
 sur le plan g&#233;opolitique et g&#233;ostrat&#233;gique cette d&#233;pendance de la soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation vis-vis du p&#233;trole pose aussi des probl&#232;mes gravissimes sachant que les p&#233;tro-dollars financent en partie des &#233;tats et des organisations biens discutables et alimentent la sp&#233;calution financi&#232;re. sans parler du risque de crach boursier permanent puisque les r&#233;serves d'hydrocarbures r&#233;elles sont notoirement surestim&#233;es et que les &#233;ventuelles d&#233;couvertes de nouveaux champs exploitables ne couvriront jamais l'augmentation de la demande ni l'&#233;puisement des r&#233;serves actuelles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

Aucune garantie &#233;toil&#233;e au test Euro Ncap ne nous sauvera la mise,
bouclez votre ceinture et accrochez-vous, on va droit au mur.

simple formulation pour dire que toutes les consid&#233;rations que l'on puisse avoir, toutes les excuses ou raisons du pourquoi du comment nous font retomber dans les meme travers que ceux qui ont conduit &#224; la course aux armements ou &#224; la seconde guerre mondiale : la passivit&#233; et la d&#233;charge morale .. c'est pas ma faute c'est comme ca .. j'ai crois&#233; hier a boston centre une famille qui &#233;tait pris dans un bouchon en Hammer (50 litres au 100) ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le probl&#232;me de la flamb&#233;e de l'immobilier ne vient pas des transports en commun mais du manque de logements neufs disponibles dans les coins les + demand&#233;s ainsi que des taux historiquement faibles (si on ajoute &#224; cela la faiblesse de l'inflation). la pr&#233;sence des transports en commun est facteur aggravant sur le prix mais pas un facteur d&#233;clencheur.



Je ne parle pas de la flamb&#233;e g&#233;n&#233;rale de l'immobilier, mais des flamb&#233;es locales qui ont lieu &#224; l'occasion d'une nouvelle ligne et &#224; proximit&#233; des nouvelles stations de RER par exemple. Ouvre une gare (ou une autoroute) quelque part, les prix des loyers et du foncier s'envolent imm&#233;diatement. Ne me dis pas que ce n'est pas le facteur d&#233;clenchant ! Un de mes amis &#224; failli &#234;tre contraint de revendre sa maison &#224; cause de &#231;a, pay&#233;e 200 000 F (fran&#231;ais), deux ans et une autoroute (A20) apr&#232;s, elle &#233;tait cot&#233;e plus d'un million trois, et il a vu ses imp&#244;ts fonciers multipli&#233;s par cinq &#224; cause de l'augmentation de la valeur locative. D&#232;s que des moyens de rejoindre les lieux de travail sont mis en place quelque part, l'endroit devient inaccessible aux plus modestes de ceux qui en auraient besoin, les repoussant un peu plus loin. Lorsque j'ai achet&#233; mon pavillon neuf en 97 (90 M2 sur 225 M2 de terrain), dans la banlieue de Meaux, il valait 120 000 F de moins que le studio de 24 m2 que j'occupais &#224; Maisons-Alfort (94, train, m&#233;tro, RER et bus ont mis cette ville de banlieue &#224; 10 mn de Paris depuis) &#224; la fin des ann&#233;es 70. aujourd'hui, je ne pourrais m&#234;me pas l'acheter, sa valeur &#224; plus que doubl&#233; en 9 ans, entre autres du fait de la mise en service par la r&#233;gion de transports directs entre Meaux et Melun, et de la proximit&#233; de Val d'Europe (RER).


----------



## bugman (21 Juillet 2006)

Allez je mets 5 etoiles a cette discution, je sujet le vaut (malheureusement) bien.


----------



## fedo (21 Juillet 2006)

> Ne me dis pas que ce n'est pas le facteur déclenchant !



facteur aggravant de la spéculation. dans une conjoncture haussière où les taux sont bas  tous les coups sont permis pour discriminer par le prix. dans les coins où on met en place gare RER ou métro l'augmentation est plus brutale car il y aura une plus value par rapport à un coin qui n'en dispose pas. c'est sûr que ça crée des bulles locales. là dessus on est d'accord mais si tu t'arranges pour que les transports en commun couvrent le plus possibles de villes des grandes agglomérations ça équilibrera (surtout si les taux augmentent ça calmera les prix).



> Allez je mets 5 etoiles a cette discution, je sujet le vaut (malheureusement) bien.



ça me fait toujours marrer dans les journaux de 20 Heures, ils parlent des conséquences du réchauffement mais ne s'interrogent jamais longuement sur les causes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a me fait toujours marrer dans les journaux de 20 Heures, ils parlent des cons&#233;quences du r&#233;chauffement mais ne s'interrogent jamais longuement sur les causes...



Ben, de toute fa&#231;on, les temp&#233;ratures actuelles sont plus basses que les temp&#233;ratures moyennes sur les 650 derniers millions d'ann&#233;e, il y a 400 000 ans, le niveau de la m&#233;dit&#233;ran&#233;e &#233;tait plus haut de 60 m que maintenant (il n'y avait donc probablement pas de banquise au p&#244;le nord, et tr&#232;s peu au sud), et les hommes de l'&#233;poque (homo erectus), qui n'avaient pourtant pas nos moyens y ont bien surv&#233;cus, par la suite, lors des &#233;pisodes Riss, Wurm et Mindel, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; le contraire, et homo sapiens n&#233;anderthalensis a surv&#233;cu aussi, ainsi que nos anc&#234;tres directs homo sapiens sapiens, dit "de Cro-Magnon".


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> qui n'avaient pourtant pas nos moyens y ont bien survécus, par la suite, lors des épisodes Riss, Wurm et Mindel, ça a été le contraire, et homo sapiens néanderthalensis a survécu aussi, ainsi que nos ancêtres directs homo sapiens sapiens, dit "de Cro-Magnon".



oui mais ils étaient nomades, nettement moins nombreux et surtout ils n'avaient aucune influence sur le climat. les changements climatiques se sont opérés "naturellement" jusqu'à présent. alors que là on sait qui blamer et on a des modèles, on ne pourra dire qu'on ne savait pas. et ce la va de paire avec un inquiétant début d'extinction d'espèces.


----------



## bugman (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a me fait toujours marrer dans les journaux de 20 Heures, ils parlent des cons&#233;quences du r&#233;chauffement mais ne s'interrogent jamais longuement sur les causes...



Les causes ? C'est pas trop dur a comprendre, l'homme est un gros c*n ! (v'la que je fais du sonny moi maintenant). Qui n'a pas la clim dans sa voiture et s'en sert sans meme y penser ? Combien de personne laisse ses machines allum&#233;es ou en veille alors qu'ils ne s'en servent pas ? Combien (comme moi) s'amusent a faire des courses de karts ou prennent la voiture pour allez chercher la bagette le matin ? Ce ne sont que de petits exemples. Il y en a tant d'autres... Ca touche tout le monde, ca degoute tout le monde... mais qui n'est vraiment responsable ?

Edit : Tiens ca me fait penser que je n'ai plus de "pchittt" dans les chiottes.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le probl&#232;me de la flamb&#233;e de l'immobilier ne vient pas des transports en commun mais du manque de logements neufs disponibles dans les coins les + demand&#233;s ainsi que des taux historiquement faibles (si on ajoute &#224; cela la faiblesse de l'inflation). la pr&#233;sence des transports en commun est facteur aggravant sur le prix mais pas un facteur d&#233;clencheur.


A Marseille, le TGV Sud fut le facteur d&#233;clencheur d'une augmentation d&#233;lirante de l'immobilier.


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> Ce ne sont que de petits exemples. Il y en a tant d'autres... Ca touche tout le monde, ca degoute tout le monde... mais qui n'est vraiment responsable ?



perso je pense que c'est des causes marginales. la vraie rupture aurait du avoir lieu dans les années 80 au moment du contrechoc pétrolier. les dirigeants occidentaux qui grâce à cela ont mis l'URSS par terre aurait dû réfléchir à la dépendance pétrolière et au moyen de d'en sortir. ils auraient dû le taxer pour financer les recherches.
on a perdu 20 ans.


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> A Marseille, le TGV Sud fut le facteur déclencheur d'une augmentation délirante de l'immobilier.



si le paris-lille peut être considéré comme un transport en commun (sous entendu de la vie de tous les jours), j'ai un doute sur le paris-marseille ou le lyon-marseille  .


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Juillet 2006)

De Gaulle avait raison de souhaiter l'ind&#233;pendance energ&#233;tique de la France mais pas pour les bonnes raisons, voyez o&#249; nous m&#233;ne ce besoin PHYSIOLOGIQUE d'avoir du p&#233;trole : OPEP, moyen Orient, et tout ce qui va avec ...

j'ai eu la chance de faire la chine de bas en haut en sac &#224; dos (a la roots quoi), comment peut on reprocher a ce pays de vouloir s'industrialiser (pour le biens de ses habitants), comment pourra-t-on leur reprocher de consommer du p&#233;trole &#224; outre mesure ... 

le prix du baril de brent et l'autre va encore flamb&#233; et tout le monde se foutra de savoir pourquoi, sans comprendre que la base meme du concept d'&#233;quilibre de l'offre et la demande n'est plus valable .. 

non en fait c'est un probl&#233;me d'&#233;ducation ... et seul les pays en voie de d&#233;veloppement pourrait montrer la nouvelle voie a prendre, mais cela couterai trop, cela couterai vraiment trop, le protocole de kyoto , c'est bien mais c'est vide, ne comptez pas sur les ricains pour moins polluer et comment pourrait on le leur reprocher .. 

qui est pret a sacrifier son confort pour quelque chose qui aura lieu bien plus tard ... ? egoiste, certainement mais le probl&#233;me c'est que c'est humain .. 
Adam smith disait en 1776 (pour expliquer le concept de bargaining ... en francais c'est quoi, de l'&#233;change) " Give that which i want, and i shall give you this which you want" (je crois que c'est textuellement ca) ... 

deja depuis 1776 on se gourre de chemin, l'interet personnel ne mene pas &#224; l'interet collectif ..


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> le prix du baril de brent et l'autre va encore flambé et tout le monde se foutra de savoir pourquoi, sans comprendre que la base meme du concept d'équilibre de l'offre et la demande n'est plus valable ..
> 
> non en fait c'est un probléme d'éducation ... et seul les pays en voie de développement pourrait montrer la nouvelle voie a prendre, mais cela couterai trop, cela couterai vraiment trop, le protocole de kyoto , c'est bien mais c'est vide, ne comptez pas sur les ricains pour moins polluer et comment pourrait on le leur reprocher ..



c'est une analyse que je ne partage pas. l'augmentation brutale du prix du pétrole c'est bien la seule façon pour faire comprendre le problème et les dirigeants occidentaux font semblant de s'en émouvoir. là je dirais que le concept d'offre et de demande est salvateur  parce que si c'est trop cher cela dissuadera les gens (et ça commence déjà).

qui plus est les américains se sont lancés avec acharnement dans la recherche de solutions alternatives au pétrole pour les véhicules à moteur et dès qu'ils auront trouver une solution  la moins coûteuse possible et la plus rentable ils s'empressereront de respecter le protocole de kyoto et de vendre la technologie au monde entier.
sans parler des fonds massifs du département de l'énergie dans la recherche sur les modes de fusion nucléaire et particulièrement dans la fusion inertielle.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> qui plus est les am&#233;ricains se sont lanc&#233;s avec acharnement dans la recherche de solutions alternatives au p&#233;trole pour les v&#233;hicules &#224; moteur et d&#232;s qu'ils auront trouver une solution  la moins co&#251;teuse possible et la plus rentable ils s'empressereront de respecter le protocole de kyoto et de vendre la technologie au monde entier.



On pourrait aussi commencer par regarder qui a rachet&#233; les brevets de la voiture &#233;lectrique et du moteur &#224; eau...  les solutions existent mais elles sont bien souvent, &#224; notre grand malheur, "contr&#244;l&#233;es" par les compagnies p&#233;troli&#232;res :hein: 

...Faut croire qu'ils ont peur du manque &#224; gagner...  vive le capitalisme :rateau:

cela dit, le documentaire avec Al Gore a l'air pas mal...  je l'avais vu il y a quelques semaines sur les movies trailers d'Apple. Il y a &#233;galement l&#224;-bas un trailer pour un documentaire sur la "mort" de la voiture &#233;lectrique, tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant &#224; voir...

Edith - Link


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> On pourrait aussi commencer par regarder qui a racheté les brevets de la voiture électrique et du moteur à eau...  les solutions existent mais elles sont bien souvent, à notre grand malheur, "contrôlées" par les compagnies pétrolières



je crois que ça fait partie des mythes et légendes. de toute façon un brevet c'est 20 ans d'exclusivité après c'est dans le domaine public.

les agriculteurs sont en train de se bouger en france pour se débarasser du pétrole, y a des tracteurs "pantone" en france...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Juillet 2006)

Moi ca me rappelle le Petit Prince de Saint Exupery .. lorsqu'il dit au renard
 "je ne peut pas quitter cette plan&#232;te , je suis responsable de ma rose"
si seulement on avait la meme maturit&#233; que ce petit morceau d'Homme


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ils étaient nomades, nettement moins nombreux et surtout ils n'avaient aucune influence sur le climat. les changements climatiques se sont opérés "naturellement" jusqu'à présent. alors que là on sait qui blamer et on a des modèles, on ne pourra dire qu'on ne savait pas.



Le faitqu'ils soient "naturels" n'empêche pas qu'ils ont eu des conséquences plus "catastrophiques" (au sens naturel du terme) que le réchauffement en cours, sur le plan de "la vie sur terre", il est anecdotique, ce qui gêne ceux qui se croient autorisés à penser à notre place, ce sont surtout ses conséquences *économiques* et humaines (en second lieu seulement ces dernières)



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> et ce la va de paire avec un inquiétant début d'extinction d'espèces.



Chaque extinction d'espèce qui à eu lieu jusqu'ici à donné lieu à une apparition, et les extinctions massives ont toutes été suivies d'apparitions massives. Ecologiquement parlant, je ne pense pas que la règle du jeu change, et la disparition de l'espèce actuellement dominante de la planète ne serait un inconvénient que pour elle même.


----------



## jphg (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> les agriculteurs sont en train de se bouger en france pour se débarasser du pétrole, y a des tracteurs "pantone" en france...



beuh ? c'est quoi un tracteur "pantone" ?!


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

c'est un am&#233;ricain Paul Pantone qui a invent&#233; un syst&#232;me pour r&#233;duire la consommation de moteurs diesel. des fran&#231;ais ont mis au point leur propre syst&#232;me.

pr&#233;cisions techniques sur les tracteurs "pantone".


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est un américain Paul Pantone qui a inventé un système pour réduire la consommation de moteurs diesel. des français ont mis au point leur propre système.


mais au dela du mythe : les compagnies pétroliéres ont acheté les brevets concernant les moteur lambda, il faut aussi penser qu'un passage du pétrole à autre chose aurait certes des conséquences bénéfiques pour l'environnement mais extrement néfaste pour l'ordre mondial .. 

des pays du moyen orient sans plus aucun moyen de pression (ils doivent pas se rejouir), des millions d'emplois a créer, une boulversement de l'économie ... c'est sur cela ne se produira pas du jour au lendemain .. mais c'est un peu comme les 20% de T-Bonds US détenus par les chinois .. vont pas les vendre tous ensemble du jour au lendemain, mais ca fait réfléchir quant aux conséquences ...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2006)

D'un autre côté faire voler un Airbus avec un moteur à vapeur c'est pas demain la veille non plus...


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> des pays du moyen orient sans plus aucun moyen de pression (ils doivent pas se rejouir)


 bah ils n'en ont pas vraiment, c'est surtout la baisse du dollar qu'ils craignent...



> mais c'est un peu comme les 20% de T-Bonds US d&#233;tenus par les chinois .. vont pas les vendre tous ensemble du jour au lendemain, mais ca fait r&#233;fl&#233;chir quant aux cons&#233;quences ...


 c'est une vieille tactique am&#233;rique, refourguer leurs bons du tr&#233;sor aux &#233;conomies rivales. ils l'ont fait avec le japon, et le royaume-uni (2 autres tr&#232;s gros porteurs de bons du tr&#233;sor US) pr&#233;c&#233;demment. le message est clair: si notre &#233;conomie s'effondre vous n'aurez plus de liquidit&#233;s. pendant ce temps l&#224; ces &#233;conomies financent le d&#233;ficit budg&#233;taire am&#233;ricain et donc la suppr&#233;matie technologique, &#233;conomique, mon&#233;taire et militaire.

c'est un syst&#232;me gagnant-gagnant et perdant-perdant. c'est pareil pour tous les pays de l'OPEP (iran compris) un effondrement du dollar -> d&#233;valorisation catastrophique de leurs avoirs et donc de leur puissance &#233;conomique (ben oui leur pouvoir d'achat en subira les cons&#233;quences).
donc le prix du p&#233;trole tr&#232;s haut favorise un dollar stable est assez haut et tout le monde est content sauf le consommateur &#224; la pompe...



> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; faire voler un Airbus avec un moteur &#224; vapeur c'est pas demain la veille non plus...        Aujourd'hui 17h38


 oui le probl&#232;me du transport a&#233;rien est plus complexe (sans parler de l'effet des train&#233;es de condensation sur le climat).


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est une vieille tactique amérique, refourguer leurs bons du trésor aux économies rivales. ils l'ont fait avec le japon, et le royaume-uni (2 autres très gros porteurs de bons du trésor US) précédemment. le message est clair: si notre économie s'effondre vous n'aurez plus de liquidités. pendant ce temps là ces économies financent le déficit budgétaire américain et donc la supprématie technologique, économique, monétaire et militaire.



moi je vois surtout ca comme ca :
comme l'on dit  : Feldstein et  Horioka, sur le tres long terme
National saving = investment ..
si on zappe les étapes on arrive à la conclusion que tout l'argent prétée par les étrangers retourne FORCEMENT un jour ou l'autre dans son pays d'origine .. donc dans le tres long terme, l'économie chinoise ne soutiendra plus l'économie US, chacun sa merde et chacun son business .. gagnant - gagnant, a court terme peut etre ... bien qu'écconomiquement parlant ..


----------



## bugman (22 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de voir un reportage sur iTELE avec Lambert Wilson (parrain de Greenpeace)...
... Il reste tellement &#224; faire pour que l'homme comprenne son impact sur l'avenir du monde ! C'est affolent !


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> l'&#233;conomie chinoise ne soutiendra plus l'&#233;conomie US, chacun sa merde et chacun son business .. gagnant - gagnant, a court terme peut etre ... bien qu'&#233;cconomiquement parlant ..


sauf que le deficit cumul&#233; am&#233;ricain est irremboursable (ils ne sont pas les seuls...) tout le monde le sait et si chacun s'avise de vendre ses bons l'&#233;conomie mondiale se d&#233;truite par la chute du dollar (le yuan chinois &#233;tant tr&#232;s notoirement sous-&#233;valu&#233; et index&#233; sur le dollar si celui-ci s'effondre l'&#233;conomie chinoise est morte car incapable d'importer ses mati&#232;res premi&#232;res.

bon le seul probl&#232;me du climat c'est qu'il ne faut pas compter sur les g&#233;ants industriels pour d&#233;velopper des solutions alternatives car pas de rentabilit&#233; &#224; court terme. donc &#231;a passe en partie pour un financement public et priv&#233; indirect (un peu comme ce que font les amricains tr&#232;s intelligemment) des universit&#233;s scientifiques.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde le sait et si chacun s'avise de vendre ses bons l'&#233;conomie mondiale se d&#233;truite par la chute du dollar (le yuan chinois &#233;tant tr&#232;s notoirement sous-&#233;valu&#233; et index&#233; sur le dollar si celui-ci s'effondre l'&#233;conomie chinoise est morte car incapable d'importer ses mati&#232;res premi&#232;res..



l&#224;, je me permet de pas te rejoindre ... l'europe ne sera pas " ruin&#233; " par la chute du dollar pour la simple et bonnne raison que 70% de nos &#233;changes sont intracommunautaires (lib&#233;ll&#233;s en EUR donc) .. mais bon.. ca c'est en th&#233;orie ...

le renminbi ... est certes sous &#233;valu&#233; mais c'est pour ca qu'ils ont une croissance si soutenue .. ahh l'avantage d'un taux de change avantageux .. mais ils ont r&#233;cemment c&#233;d&#233; au pression US (et EU peut etre) et l'on l&#233;g&#233;rement r&#233;-&#233;valu&#233; .. la BC chinoise pratique actuellemenent un systeme de taux de change flottant sale ... comme toutes les &#233;conomies industrialis&#233;es ... ils font comme tout le monde et ce sera pareil pour la pollution et on ne pourra rien leur reprocher .. 

le pr&#233;trole est trop ancr&#233; dans les mentalit&#233;s US et EU, seul un pays qui ne l'a pas encore 'connu' peut utiliser durablement des alternatives ...

pour recentrer le d&#233;bat sur l'environnement, ca me tue qu'on ne voit pas plus d'application de l'&#233;cologie industrielle (les d&#233;chets des uns deviennent les matieres premieres des autres) ... ca serait deja un bon d&#233;but .. y a un centre en norv&#233;ge qui marche comme ca, 5 entreprises qui marche de concert et se refilent leurs d&#233;chets .. une osmose presque parfaite qui diminue de facon drastique les &#233;missions de ces 5 boites originellement polluantes .. mais bon, c'est vrai que la structure est dure a mettre en place .. donc on va pas compter sur les dirigeants pour la mettre en place ... c'est tellemet plus facile de tout balancer dans l'atmosphere .. peut etre que si les industries &#233;taient sous bulle .. avec leur 'air' personnel ils assimileraient mieux le concept de pr&#233;servation de l'environnement ..


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2006)

> l&#224;, je me permet de pas te rejoindre ... l'europe ne sera pas " ruin&#233; " par la chute du dollar pour la simple et bonnne raison que 70% de nos &#233;changes sont intracommunautaires (lib&#233;ll&#233;s en EUR donc) .. mais bon.. ca c'est en th&#233;orie ...


oui c'est certain je n'ai pas parl&#233; des pays de la zone euro qui sont extr&#234;mement chanceux de l'&#234;tre car ils sont prot&#233;g&#233;s par la force du march&#233; int&#233;rieur et de l'euro (ce qui compense un peu l'augmentation du prix du baril).
mais je suis d'accord avec toi m&#234;me si certaines banques fran&#231;aises disposent de pas mal de bon du tr&#233;sor US.



> le renminbi ... est certes sous &#233;valu&#233; mais c'est pour ca qu'ils ont une croissance si soutenue .. ahh l'avantage d'un taux de change avantageux .. mais ils ont r&#233;cemment c&#233;d&#233; au pression US (et EU peut etre) et l'on l&#233;g&#233;rement r&#233;-&#233;valu&#233; .. la BC chinoise pratique actuellemenent un systeme de taux de change flottant sale


il est index&#233; sur le dollar c'est en partie pour &#231;a que la r&#233;serve f&#233;d&#233;rale augmente ses taux pour ennuyer les chinois (les am&#233;ricains ayant compris qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire contre les d&#233;localisations en Chine sauf &#224; faire travailler des mexicains au minimum du minimum l&#233;gal).



> Le faitqu'ils soient "naturels" n'emp&#234;che pas qu'ils ont eu des cons&#233;quences plus "catastrophiques" (au sens naturel du terme) que le r&#233;chauffement en cours, sur le plan de "la vie sur terre", il est anecdotique, ce qui g&#234;ne ceux qui se croient autoris&#233;s &#224; penser &#224; notre place, ce sont surtout ses cons&#233;quences *&#233;conomiques* et humaines (en second lieu seulement ces derni&#232;res)


sauf que nous avons une responsabilit&#233; collective, on ne peut toujours se cacher derri&#232;re la nullit&#233; et les raisonnements &#224; court terme de nos dirigeants.



> Chaque extinction d'esp&#232;ce qui &#224; eu lieu jusqu'ici &#224; donn&#233; lieu &#224; une apparition, et les extinctions massives ont toutes &#233;t&#233; suivies d'apparitions massives. Ecologiquement parlant, je ne pense pas que la r&#232;gle du jeu change, et la disparition de l'esp&#232;ce actuellement dominante de la plan&#232;te ne serait un inconv&#233;nient que pour elle m&#234;me.


oui &#224; l'&#233;chelle g&#233;ologique et avec disparition de l'esp&#232;ce dominante. dans le fond et m&#234;me si je ne vois aucune dimension finaliste &#224; l'histoire de l'homme, l'homme moderne aura &#233;t&#233; une exp&#233;rience comme une autre et la facult&#233; de conscience de son environnement combin&#233;e &#224; sa facult&#233; d'apprendre ne lui auront servi &#224; rien puisqu'il a construit des moyens de s'autod&#233;truire prioritairement &#224; des moyens de survivre &#224; long terme.


----------



## cassandre57 (23 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *voir ceci aussi...*


Intéressant comme éco-fiction, sauf qu'on aura pas plus de pétrole que d'eau, donc : 



> Maintenant, nous utilisons des serviettes humidifiées avec de lhuile minérale pour nettoyer la peau.


L'huile minérale n'existera plus heureusement que les arbres à oléagineux sont peu gourmands en eau, on aura au moins de l'huile végétale !  



> La nourriture est à 80% synthétique.


Ah ? Mince, faite de quoi ? 



> Les vêtements sont jetables, ce qui augmente la quantité dordures.


Jetables, faits de quoi ?



> Les gens qui ne peuvent pas payer sont retirés des zones ventilées  qui sont dotées de gigantesques poumons mécaniques fonctionnant à lénergie solaire.


Hi, hi ! Et on le fabrique comment le machin solaire ? 

Non, franchement, revu et corrigé avec la pénurie de pétrole, il est désespérant ce diaporama !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Moi &#231;a m'effraie tous ces gens qui livrent des combats par google videos interpos&#233;es, ou yahoo actu, ou je ne sais quoi encore. On dit &#224; chaque fois la m&#234;me chose dans ces lignes. On s'offusque de ce qu'il est bien entendu de s'offusquer, on s'insurge de ce qui est bien vu de s'insurger, du haut de sa chaise &#224; roulettes, surplombant son splendide &#233;cran LCD, on vient d'un clavier vengeur &#233;taler une rage qu'on r&#234;ve charismatique, &#233;tendard sanglant de notre bonne conscience, pour bousculer la vermine qui dort entre les lignes du forum...


"MAIS REVEILLEZ-VOUS, BANDE DE CXNS !!! MOI, LE MEMBRE N°XXXXXXXX JE SUIS DEBOUT SUR MA CHAISE ET JE DIS C'EST PAS BIEN !!!!!!!!"


Et d'autres, de r&#233;pondre, d'une intelligence sournoise, l'&#339;il pliss&#233; par la duplicit&#233; &#224; moins que &#231;a ne soit par le trop grand nombre d'heures pass&#233;es &#224; regarder ces putxins de pixels morts ou pas, de r&#233;pondre donc.... "oui, maiss.... ce que tu sais pas c'est que gnagnagnaaaa...."...

Pffff...


Mais si &#231;a vous r&#233;volte, allez-y !!! Allez vous battre sur les fronts que vous montrez, tout fiers que vous &#234;tes d'en avoir trouv&#233; l'url... Ben ouais... Mais dans un bateau avec GreenPeace, dans des ruines fumantes avec secouristes sans fronti&#232;res, dans des coul&#233;es de boue en kaki, au milieu des balles avec un casque bleu, ou dans le froid aux p&#244;les, on a l'air moins beau que dans le reflet de son mac, hein ?


Ah ben ouais...


Pfff... Trop dur. Monde cruel, chienne de vie tout &#231;a...








Finalement, je vais vous rouvrir un fil des blagues &#224; copier-coller chaque jour tiens... (quitte &#224; faire du pomme C pomme V, on aura peut-&#234;tre moins de risque de voir la m&#234;me personne citer le pen et St Exupery dans le m&#234;me fil...)


----------



## bugman (24 Juillet 2006)

On est pas oblig&#233; de monter sur un bateau (ce que je suis pret a faire dans la minute d'ailleurs) pour combattre des trous du cul chasseur da baleines. Il y a d'autres moyens aussi... ce que je fais. Malheureusement on ne peut pas aider tout le monde.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2006)

je crois que si chacun s'y met et se motive pour prendre des bons plis et de bonnes r&#233;solutions, on peut d&#233;j&#224; faire du changement 

J'essaie moi-m&#234;me de changer mes vilaines habitudes et de faire des efforts (j'ai achet&#233; un v&#233;lo &#224; la place d'un nouvel abonnement de bus, je prends des sacs &#224; dos pour aller faire les courses, je refuse les sacs en plastique d&#232;s que possible dans les magasins, j'essaie de sensibiliser les gens autour de moi...) 
Je ne crois pas que nous puissions faire marche arri&#232;re &#224; l'&#233;chelle globale. Je crois qu'il est d&#233;j&#224; trop tard; mais au moins on peut essayer de rendre cette catastrophe "moins pire", si tout le monde s'y mettait un peu


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Soit... faites ce que vous voulez, c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a apr&#232;s tout... Mais de gr&#226;ce, ne vous r&#233;veillez pas uniquement quand google vous en refile l'occasion ou que Claire Chazal vous en parle. La pr&#233;occupation de son prochain et/ou de son milieu est tr&#232;s &#224; la mode, c'est fabuleux. Grand bien nous fasse. Mais qu'on soit surtout conscient que ce n'est pas derri&#232;re son clavier, fut-il (futile ?  ) blanc, qu'on va arranger les choses. C'est au choix, na&#239;f, injurieux pour les autres et au minimum inutile. Ah oui... c'est s&#251;r. Quand on apporte son eau au fil de tels fils, on esp&#232;re s&#251;rement que quelqu'un va se dire, les yeux humidifi&#233;s par l'&#233;motion : "bon Dieu... quel mec bien, ou quelle nana formidable...". Mais de mon point de vue, c'est de l'usurpation.

Je n'en veux &#224; personne, qu'on se comprenne bien, mais quitte &#224; polluer le forum, autant le faire ouvertement plut&#244;t que sous le couvert de discours moralistes ou pire, moralisateurs, qui n'engagent &#224; rien, n'apportent pas grand chose &#224; part des nu&#233;es de semblables, frustr&#233;s de ne pas avoir #1 en haut &#224; droite de leur post... Evidemment, ce que je dis est volontairement provocant, mais si vous essayez d'&#234;tre honn&#234;tes avec vous, vous verrez que je ne suis pas si loin de la v&#233;rit&#233;. Ils sont nombreux les d&#233;fenseurs de la couche d'ozone, les gens qui combattent le r&#233;chauffement de la plan&#232;te, ceux qui militent pour le droit de la femme dans les pays musulmans, ceux qui combattent les crimes contre l'humanit&#233; et encore ceux qui disent que c'est horrible toutes ces catastrophes naturelles... et qui dans l'heure qui suit rentrent tout tranquillement pour regarder le big deal, boire un pepsi, bouffer des chips tranquilles dans leur canap&#233; IKEA... Evidemment, si l'un des intervenants de ce fil est ou a &#233;t&#233; militant actif dans un de ces combats, si l'un d'entre eux a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; risquer sa vie pour d&#233;fendre celle de gens qu'il ne connaissait ni des l&#232;vres ni des dents, ou j'en passe et des meilleures, j'aurai encore une fois gueul&#233; pour rien. Mais franchement. J'en doute.

Cela dit, rassurez-vous, je prends des vacances aussi


----------



## bugman (24 Juillet 2006)

BackCat : Je comprend ton opinion et je le partage mais je ne pense pas que ce fil a ete ouvert pour que son auteur "puisse se la jouer". Et puis apres tout m&#234;me si c'est le cas pourquoi pas si cela fait bouger des consciences. Nous sommes tous humains et on est loin d'etre irreprochable dans nos actes. Ca fait toujours du bien d'avoir un message pour nous le rappeler.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas une question de se la jouer ou pas. Faudrait &#234;tre idiot pour se la jouer comme &#231;a ! C'est une affaire de bonne conscience. Y'a plus que &#231;a qui compte aujourd'hui. Avoir bonne conscience.  Qu'est-ce que &#231;a va occasionner ? Tu crois que r&#233;ellement, des gens vont r&#233;agir &#224; tout &#231;a et aller se mobiliser pour faire activement quelque chose ? Moi, je n'y crois pas une seconde, malheureusement.


----------



## bugman (24 Juillet 2006)

Je ne fais que te citer...





> Quand on apporte son eau au fil de tels fils, on espère sûrement que quelqu'un va se dire, les yeux humidifiés par l'émotion : "bon Dieu... quel mec bien, ou quelle nana formidable...". Mais de mon point de vue, c'est de l'usurpation.


Maintenant si il faut prouver par A+B quand on ose demander aux gens d'ouvrir les yeux que l'on est soit même actif... Et bien, allons-y !  

Je vous invite d'ailleurs si comme moi vous ne pouvez "bouger" physiquement "pour la cause" de faire ce que vous pouvez autrement pour que demain (voir même aujourd'hui) la vie soit un peu meilleur.

Amen.


----------



## fedo (24 Juillet 2006)

> Mais dans un bateau avec GreenPeace, dans des ruines fumantes avec secouristes sans frontières, dans des coulées de boue en kaki, au milieu des balles avec un casque bleu, ou dans le froid aux pôles, on a l'air moins beau que dans le reflet de son mac, hein ?



sauf que la où ça se complique que c'est certaines organisations sont plus ou moins manipulées. nos amis de greenpeace ne sont pas des enfants de coeur et leur financement n'est pas exempt de tout reproche.

les gens ne bougent que si un truc devient concept marketing (et/ou trop cher). ben cette histoire de film et de google vidéo sur le réchauffement climatique c'est le début d'un mouvement consistant à transformer le réchauffement en concept marketing. à partir de là, on pourra vendre des produits "global warming free" ou "green house effect free" et peut-être changer les comportements lentement par effet collatéral.

là c'est pas une question de conscience c'est une question de survie à long terme, c'est pas une blague ou un truc de bobo.


----------



## bugman (24 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> sauf que la où ça se complique que c'est certaines organisations sont plus ou moins manipulées. nos amis de greenpeace ne sont pas des enfants de coeur et leur financement n'est pas exempt de tout reproche.


Il me semblait au contraire que Greenpeace refusait les fonds autres que ceux de leurs donnateurs pour eviter justement de ne plus etre independant ?


----------



## fedo (24 Juillet 2006)

> Il me semblait au contraire que Greenpeace refusait les fonds autres que ceux de leurs donnateurs pour eviter justement de ne plus etre independant ?



il me semble que ça a changé après un scandale à ce sujet.
perso je suis pas un écolo idéaliste de type greenpeacien, faut être réaliste. refusez le nucléaire (fission et fusion) est une aberration si on veut limiter le rejet de gaz à effet de serre.

mais aussi il faut bien voir que la pénurie de pétrole et/ou son coût dissuasif guettent à moyen terme et que pas mal de pays ne possèdent que des centrales thermiques ou à gaz... bref il y a aussi des implications géopolitiques importantes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> sauf que la où ça se complique que c'est certaines organisations sont plus ou moins manipulées. nos amis de greenpeace ne sont pas des enfants de coeur et leur financement n'est pas exempt de tout reproche.
> 
> les gens ne bougent que si un truc devient concept marketing (et/ou trop cher). ben cette histoire de film et de google vidéo sur le réchauffement climatique c'est le début d'un mouvement consistant à transformer le réchauffement en concept marketing. à partir de là, on pourra vendre des produits "global warming free" ou "green house effect free" et peut-être changer les comportements lentement par effet collatéral.
> 
> là c'est pas une question de conscience c'est une question de survie à long terme, c'est pas une blague ou un truc de bobo.


Idéaliste !  

Je souhaite que tu aies raison. Dans un sens, j'aimerais bien. Ça prouverait à quelques mous du genou que le marketing peut avoir une finalité positive impérieuse.

Moi je (ouarf !!! bien parti là, non ? ) pense que pour faire bouger les choses faut avoir des *******s au cul. Que si je montrais des photos, ça ne serait pas des photos de courriers. Que malheureusement, je ne suis pas assez fort pour oser les sortir de là où elles sont de toutes façons, et encore moins de les regarder, même par le viseur d'un APN. 
MMAAAIIISSS
Je dis aussi que c'est pas forcément accessible pour tout le monde. Et que la moindre des choses est toujours une bonne chose. Donc bravo. Donnez, épaulez, soutenez. C'est effectivement beaucoup et c'est toujours mieux que rien, de toutes façons.

Par contre, je déplore que trop peu se soient jamais botté les fesses une fois dans leur vie pour aller là où on avait vraiment besoin de gens pour aider. Je déplore que même sur notre territoire privilégié, on n'ait pas assez de monde pour éteindre des feux l'été, pour aider les gens du Gard quand leurs vies sont dévastées. Pas besoin d'aller loin pour se sentir utile, mais même ça... 



Allez... j'y vais. Tant pis.

Je déplore aussi la disparition de l'armée de conscription. Je déplore tous ces jeunes gens ravis de ne pas devoir aller faire ce que des générations d'autres ont fait. Moi y compris. Et qui tendait à devenir une aide OBLIGATOIRE pour les plus démunis. Une armée de conscription qui devenait profondément sociale, qui apprenait aux illettrés à lire et aux nantis à se préoccuper de leurs prochains. Et à certains autres d'aller risquer leur vie, parfois pour des conneries dictées par l'intérêt pétrolier, ou politique ou religieux, peu importe finalement. Mais même dans ces cas-là pour aller sauver des vies. Aider des gens malheureux qui ne savent même pas ce qu'est Google video et encore moins un macintosh...

Bref... Al Gore président !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Juillet 2006)

Cher Black Cat ...  

en tant qu'initiateur du post, je m'insurge devant tes propos  
ton discours sonne bien je le reconnais, mais que met-il finalement en exergue ?
je pense bien que tu ne crois pas une seconde que j'ai ouvert ce topic pour me la jouer, je n'ai ni l'ame, ni la patience d'un saint thomas, il n'en reste pas moins que dans ce monde marketing, le seul moment où les consciences semblent un tant soit peu s'eveiller c'est lorsqu'on leur montre des images chocs .. je ne fais que l'apologie de ce film que j'ai pu voir recemment aux etats-unis et je ne m'insurge que contre ces visions de Hammer familial que l'on peut rencontrer dans les bouchons bostonniens ... ce n'est pas révolutionnaire, mais on n'écrase les moustique que lorsque l'on sait ce qu'ils peuvent nous faire .. peut etre que cette piqure supplémentaire fera avancer les choses (j'en doute, mais au moins j'aurai essayer) ... 

Si parce que, comme tu le dis, je ne fais pas parti de ces grandes associations manipulées je n'ai pas le droit à la parole, permets moi, cher black cat de te signifier que j'ai fait parti d'un assoc humanitaire pour l'inde ... et tout l'équipe (moi hormis, par manque de fond on a tiré à la courte paille),  est parti la bas, pendant 2 mois pour reconstruire et donner un peu de joie de vivre a des enfants handicapés mentalement et physiquement et donc rejetés par leurs propres familles pour cause de dannation du ciel ... je ne dis pas que c'est significatif, faible moyen , mais j'ai essayé, j'ai donné de ma personne ...

  

je ne pointe personne, ni ne critique tes propos qui je me répéte sonnent vrais .. mais reconnais aussi que rien ne vaut parfois un éniéme rappel .. 

je terminerai sur cette citation  :

" the road to Hell is paved with good intentions" 
décharge morale encore une fois ou excuse valable ? 
a vous de voir, mais je doute que l'inverse soit vrai ...

A-t-on atteint un point de non-retour ?
ou aura-t-ton droit a une seconde chance ?


----------



## bugman (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je déplore que trop peu se soient jamais botté les fesses une fois dans leur vie pour aller là où on avait vraiment besoin de gens pour aider. Je déplore que même sur notre territoire privilégié, on n'ait pas assez de monde pour éteindre des feux l'été, pour aider les gens du Gard quand leurs vies sont dévastées. Pas besoin d'aller loin pour se sentir utile, mais même ça...


J'espère ne pas me tromper en disant que ce n'est pas si rare que ça les gens qui ne pensent pas qu'a leur personne ! J'en connais des tas. Faut pas généraliser non plus. Comme tu dis on ne peut pas tous prendre un sac, le premier avion venu et se déplacer pour sortir ses cou****s. Il est vrai aussi que dans le monde il y a énormément d'égoïstes. Raison de plus pour montrer la réalité des choses.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Bon. On commence par les choses simples et sans importance : BackCat, et Hummer.

Voil&#224;.

Ensuite, c'est parfait. Puisque tu m'as lu (pas dans le d&#233;tail, mais bon ) tu as compris la dualit&#233; dans laquelle j'erre. Je l'ai dit c'est bien. Faites, donnez, soutenez, c'est toujours &#231;a de gagn&#233; finalement. Mais &#224; quoi bon utiliser CE forum pour &#231;a ?????? Je ne comprends pas votre motivation. D'autre part... qu'attendre du bar ? Mais si vous &#234;tes si impliqu&#233;s, pourquoi pisser dans un tel violon ?? 

Et puis je te f&#233;licite pour tes actions. Celles qui ont abouti, et celles qui n'ont pas abouti. De toutes fa&#231;ons, encore une fois, l'exposer ici, c'est ind&#233;cent. Ces choses l&#224;, c'est comme le m&#233;c&#233;nat. C'est ceux qui en font le plus qui en parlent le moins (ouais... c'est le m&#234;me m&#233;canisme que McCain. Saloperie de marketing, tiens....). Juste une question : &#231;a vous a apport&#233; quoi de montrer vos lettres de dons et de parler de l'Inde ? Autant que &#231;a a apport&#233; aux gens &#224; qui vous &#234;tes cens&#233;s &#234;tre venu en aide ? Vous n'avez pas l'impression de tout m&#233;langer parfois ? Vous &#234;tes s&#251;r que &#231;a doit suffire &#224; bien dormir tout &#231;a ? Vous avez des nuits agit&#233;es par l'id&#233;e qu'un facteur mal intentionn&#233; aurait d&#233;truit votre promesse de don ? Vous avez des nuits agit&#233;es par ce que vous auriez d&#251; voir si vous n'aviez pas tir&#233; la courte paille ?

La vache... &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre facile tous les jours tout &#231;a.


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait au contraire que Greenpeace refusait les fonds autres que ceux de leurs donnateurs pour eviter justement de ne plus etre independant ?


C'est encore vrai que celui qui me dit le contraire tombe ses sources, trop facile sinon



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nombreux les défenseurs de la couche d'ozone, les gens qui combattent le réchauffement de la planète, ceux qui militent pour le droit de la femme dans les pays musulmans, ceux qui combattent les crimes contre l'humanité et encore ceux qui disent que c'est horrible toutes ces catastrophes naturelles... et qui dans l'heure qui suit rentrent tout tranquillement pour regarder le big deal, boire un pepsi, bouffer des chips tranquilles dans leur canapé IKEA...


BlackCat, faire des choses pour réduire notre impact écologique, même si ça reste trop peu, c'est déjà bien rouler à vélo, refuser les sacs plastiques, c'est sûr, c'est mis casse-cou que de faire le mariol sur un Rainbow Warrior mais c'estd éjà bien, car plus e gens s'y mettront, mieux (moins mal) ça ira ! Tout est question de grande échelle, donc au niveau individuel chaque geste compte !
Et non, c'est pas que de la bonne conscience, juste de la conscience tout court
C'est curieux ce genre de raisonnement « vous êtes pas crédible » qui justifierait presque, à entendre certains, de ne rien faire, parce que « c'est pas en gueulant que ça avance ». Non, c'est sûr mais ce que fait ModernThing est déjà bien 

Que chacun se pose la question de ce qu'il fait au quotidien et toi BlackCat, tu préconises quoi ?

Sinon, pour en revnir au film, je le trouve très bon en ça que, même s'il est sensationnaliste, j'ai l'impression que c'est justement bien vu, car le ton à employer pour sensibiliser un étasunien et si ces images choc peuvent les inciter à laisser leurs gros 4X4 au garage, c'est pas un mal


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas me tromper en disant que ce n'est pas si rare que ça les gens qui ne pensent pas qu'a leur personne ! J'en connais des tas. Faut pas généraliser non plus. Comme tu dis on ne peut pas tous prendre un sac, le premier avion venu et se déplacer pour sortir ses cou****s. Il est vrai aussi que dans le monde il y a énormément d'égoïstes. Raison de plus pour montrer la réalité des choses.


Ouais.
Je vois qu'on ne se comprend pas _tout &#224; fait_.

Bon ben allez-y. Discutez bien de tout &#231;a  Et bonne nuit &#224; *vous*.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> et toi BlackCat, tu pr&#233;conises quoi ?


D&#233;j&#224;, je pr&#233;conise que tu lises TOUT ce que je dis, et qu'ensuite, tu orthographies bien mon pseudo 

Ensuite, je pr&#233;conise que pour &#234;tre cr&#233;dible avec vos d&#233;sirs les plus profonds, vous refusiez la soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation dans laquelle vous vous complaisez. Que vous d&#233;manteliez vos macintoshes ch&#233;ris, en triant les composants consciencieusement afin de les remettre dans les circuits de recyclage ad&#233;quats. Qu'ensuite, lib&#233;r&#233;s de vos entraves informatiques, vous fassiez de m&#234;me avec vos v&#233;hicules. Ah non !!!! Pas les vendre ! Les d&#233;manteler aussi ! Pour &#234;tre s&#251;rs quoi... Que vous vous habillez en laine vierge, et que vous vous &#233;clairiez &#224; la bougie. Que vous r&#233;cup&#233;riez l'eau de pluie pour vous laver sans solvant chimique. Que vous &#233;vitiez le v&#233;lo, construit dans des cha&#238;nes de production ne respectant pas l'environnement. Arr&#234;ter de boire les bi&#232;res actuelles produites en d&#233;pit du bon sens avec des ferments chimiques conservateurs pour r&#233;pondre aux normes europ&#233;ennes, et loin de l'id&#233;e de produit traditionnel qu'on peut s'en faire dans nos contr&#233;es nordiques. Les voil&#224; les pr&#233;conisations. Mais &#231;a, personne ne va le faire. Ben ouais. Plus facile de se passer de sac plastique. Plus facile, s&#251;rement... enfin bon.

Et moi non plus je ne le ferai pas. Faut juste &#234;tre coh&#233;rent quoi.


----------



## fedo (25 Juillet 2006)

> Id&#233;aliste !
> 
> Je souhaite que tu aies raison. Dans un sens, j'aimerais bien. &#199;a prouverait &#224; quelques mous du genou que le marketing peut avoir une finalit&#233; positive imp&#233;rieuse.


oui c'est vrai que je le suis un peu mais pas format&#233; politiquement correct ou bien pensance inside .

le plus scandaleux c'est que total d&#233;pensait plus en marketing et en pub que dans la recherche de solutions alternatives au p&#233;trole...



> Je d&#233;plore aussi la disparition de l'arm&#233;e de conscription. Je d&#233;plore tous ces jeunes gens ravis de ne pas devoir aller faire ce que des g&#233;n&#233;rations d'autres ont fait. Moi y compris.


oui l&#224; non. pas l'arm&#233;e, pas &#231;a :affraid:. l'arm&#233;e c'est devenu un truc de professionnel avec les doctrines de la dissuasion, de la supr&#233;matie a&#233;rienne et navale, la guerre &#233;lectronique ainsi que le perfectionnement des vecteurs.
et grace &#224; l'uranium appauvri elle fait du bien &#224; notre environnement.

plus s&#233;rieusement quand on voit que les am&#233;ricains pr&#233;f&#233;rent envoyer par le fond de vieux batiments de guerre par 10zaines parce qu'il n'est pas rentable de les d&#233;couper et d'en revendre l'acier...



> Bref... Al Gore pr&#233;sident !!!


comme il le dit dans la vid&#233;o: "i'm Al Gore, I used to be the next president of the united states" , il a de l'humour l'administrateur d'apple.



> je ne fais pas parti de ces grandes associations manipul&#233;es


c'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir non plus mais faut bien reconna&#238;tre que green peace fait beaucoup d'actions en france et peu en chine qui est un pollueur d'une autre dimension... pas le courage peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## bugman (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, encore une fois, l'exposer ici, c'est indécent. Ces choses là, c'est comme le mécénat. C'est ceux qui en font le plus qui en parlent le moins (ouais... c'est le même mécanisme que McCain. Saloperie de marketing, tiens....). Juste une question : ça vous a apporté quoi de montrer vos lettres de dons et de parler de l'Inde ?


En se qui me concerne, j'avais l'impression que tu me disais que pour parler de ses choses là il fallait d'une maniere ou d'une autre y participer. Je me suis donc senti obligé de te prouver par A+B que c'était le cas. En ce qui concerne l'indécence de la chose. Faire des dons aux dernières nouvelles n'est pas une maladie honteuse. Je ne brandis pas fièrement mon courrier lorsque je sors de chez moi et note que ce n'est pas non plus dans la signature de mes messages. Mais je suis fier du peu que je fais pour aider.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224;, je pr&#233;conise que tu lises TOUT ce que je dis, et qu'ensuite, tu orthographies bien mon pseudo
> 
> Ensuite, je pr&#233;conise que pour &#234;tre cr&#233;dible avec vos d&#233;srs les plus profonds, vous refusiez la soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation dans laquelle vous vous complaisez. Que vous d&#233;manteliez vos macintoshes ch&#233;ris, et triant les composants consciencieusement afin de les remettre dans les circuits de recyclage ad&#233;quats. Qu'ensuite, lib&#233;r&#233;s de vos entraves informatiques, vous fassiez de m&#234;me avec vos v&#233;hicules. Ah non !!!! Pas les vendre ! Les d&#233;manteler aussi ! Pour &#234;tre s&#251;rs quoi... Que vous vous habillez en laine vierge, et que vous vous &#233;clairiez &#224; la bougie. Que vous r&#233;cup&#233;riez l'eau de pluie pour vous laver sans solvant chimique. Que vous &#233;vitiez le v&#233;lo, construit dans des cha&#238;nes de production ne respectant pas l'environnement. Arr&#234;ter de boire les bi&#232;res actuelles produites en d&#233;pit du bon sens avec des ferments chimiques conservateurs pour r&#233;pondre aux normes europ&#233;ennes, et loin de l'id&#233;e de produit traditionnel qu'on peut s'en faire dans nos contr&#233;es nordiques. Les voil&#224; les pr&#233;conisations. Mais &#231;a, personne ne va le faire. Ben ouais. Plus facile de se passer de sac plastique. Plus facile, s&#251;rement... enfin bon.


Et pour finir, je pr&#233;conise que vous arr&#234;tiez de prendre ce forum pour une tribune de revendication et de_ bien-pensence_... C'est dr&#244;le, mais jusqu'&#224; un certain point seulement. L&#224;, avec un v&#233;cu qui ne regarde que moi, &#231;a me fait sourire le plus moyennement du monde 


Et ce n'est pas le mod&#233;rateur qui parle l&#224;. Je vous assure.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

A&#239;e, a&#239;e, a&#239;e... "pas l'arm&#233;e, pas &#231;a"... Je parle de la conscription, tu parles de ce qu'elle est devenue, et tu finis par l'exemple de l'arm&#233;e am&#233;ricaine...

&#199;a devient un dialogue de sourds  Je vous laisse.

Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> En se qui me concerne, j'avais l'impression que tu me disais que pour parler de ses choses là il fallait d'une maniere ou d'une autre y participer. Je me suis donc senti obligé de te prouver par A+B que c'était le cas. En ce qui concerne l'indécence de la chose. Faire des dons aux dernières nouvelles n'est pas une maladie honteuse. Je ne brandis pas fièrement mon courrier lorsque je sors de chez moi et note que ce n'est pas non plus dans la signature de mes messages. Mais je suis fier du peu que je fais pour aider.


Avant de partir...

Oui, tu peux en &#234;tre fier. La plupart ne fait m&#234;me pas &#231;a. Mon propos n'&#233;tait pas l&#224;.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> En se qui me concerne, j'avais l'impression que tu me disais que pour parler de ses choses l&#224; il fallait d'une maniere ou d'une autre y participer. Je me suis donc senti oblig&#233; de te prouver par A+B que c'&#233;tait le cas. En ce qui concerne l'ind&#233;cence de la chose. Faire des dons aux derni&#232;res nouvelles n'est pas une maladie honteuse. Je ne brandis pas fi&#232;rement mon courrier lorsque je sors de chez moi et note que ce n'est pas non plus dans la signature de mes messages. Mais je suis fier du peu que je fais pour aider.



je rejoins bugman .. BACKCAT, ton discours est peut etre le plus(edit, le terme n'&#233;tait pas adequate)  bizarre .. toi qui fustiges pratiquement nos actions .. si on fait rien tu ne nous critiques, si on te dis avoir fait quelque chose tu rench&#233;ris que c'est ind&#233;cent .. et toi que fais tu ? je te demande pas d'&#233;taler ta vie juste de dire (par MP si ton cot&#233; 'pudique' t'y oblige) comment tu tentes &#224; ta mani&#232;re de rendre la vie meilleure aux autres  .. 

ton discours sonne juste mais me g&#233;ne vraiment ... si personne se bouge le cul, tant pis, de tout facon meme s'il faisait quelque chose ca servirait a rien .. c'est ce que tu veux dire ? (enfin en tout cas, c'est comme ca que je le percois et je ne pense pas etre le seul) ..et la question n'est pas d'avoir ou pas compris ce que tu dis .. mod&#233;res peut etre un peu ton discours ..



bonne soir&#233;e a toi


----------



## fedo (25 Juillet 2006)

> BACKCAT, ton discours est peut etre le plus indécent


 
 chacun a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut. mais il y a surtout une bonne dose de malentendu.



> Aïe, aïe, aïe... "pas l'armée, pas ça"... Je parle de la conscription, tu parles de ce qu'elle est devenue, et tu finis par l'exemple de l'armée américaine...


 
 c'était humoristique et subjectif (perso je n'aurais jamais supporté ces 10 ou 12 mois et ça a fait perdre leur boulot à des amis). mais comme je l'ai déjà écrit l'histoire n'est pas terminéé et l'armée est une nécessité (dans tous les sens du terme). pour la conscription ce n'est plus adapté je pense quelque soient les tâches diverses effectuées par une armée moderne (de l'humanitaire par exemple). si j'ai parlé de l'armée us et fait un raccourci c'est parce qu'elle permet de financer des études universitaires en échange de X mois de service actif.

 maintenant vous verrez que si les choses restent en l'état c'est justement les armées qui sortiront les 1ères de la dépendance pétrolière. j'ai lu récemment que des véhicules hybrides allaient équiper l'armée us.
 il ne faut pas se leurrer non plus, le 1er qui sortira de la dépendance pétrolière pourra se rembourser en vendant sa technologie à l'étranger, lesquels clients deviendront dépendants. le problème de l'énergie est crucial et en lien direct avec le réchauffement climatique sachant que l'accès à l'eau s'en trouve fortement impacté et que pour certains pays la construction d'usine de désalement est nécessaire. or cela demande une énergie considérable pour fonctionner.

 sur le problème du rejet massif des gaz à effet de serre et du réchauffement il y a un excellent numéro de science et vie sorti en début d'année. il y a des technologies et des solutions sans en revenir à l'age de pierre mais cela demande aussi certains efforts sans quoi les conséquences seront catastrophiques.

 ceci étant dit en cas de réveil d'une activité volcanique massive à l'échelle planétaire cela ne servirait pas à grand chose...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Juillet 2006)

> Citation:
> BACKCAT, ton discours est peut etre le plus ind&#233;cent
> chacun a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut. mais il y a surtout une bonne dose de malentendu.



mon terme est en effet mal choisi , a remplacer par "bizarre", faute de mieux ..   (veuillez m'en excuser)

Ayant &#233;t&#233; interpell&#233; par les propos de Backcat, j'ai relu l'ensemble du fil. Qu'est ce que j'en retire ? Simplement que les sensibilit&#233;s ne sont d&#233;finitivement pas les memes. Le fil a peine ouvert certains lui mettent 5 &#233;toiles pour des raisons "d'importance du sujet", d'autres boulent vert car il savent qu'on fond on va droit au mur et qu'une piqure de rappel (aussi infime soit elle) ne peut d&#233;finitivement pas faire de mal. D'autres (j'en fais parti) parlent d'&#233;conomie (car le probl&#233;me vient peut etre un peu de l&#224, d'autres au contraire s'insurgent contre l'inutilit&#233; d'un tel post (et je respecte cette opinion). Mais il n'en reste pas moi que meme insignifiant , ce topic touche des personnes, il n'y a pas de mal a ne pas utiliser de sacs plastique ou a prendre le v&#233;lo, je trouve meme que le dire c'est bien, ca eveille peut etre certaines consciences, on peut tres bien remplir un vase avec des gouttes d'eau, la meme, si on ne fait rien, qui le fera peut etre d&#233;border ... 

Mon post initial n'avait pas pour but de sombrer dans la d&#233;magogie foireuse. Je n'avais pas cette pr&#233;tention. J'ai post&#233; ce sujet au bar car le forum des jeux videos si pr&#233;tait moins et j'ai post&#233; sur macg&#233; comme j'aurai pu post&#233; autre part , juste pour &#233;changer avec des gens de tout age, de tout horizons qui n'ont certainement pas la meme vision du monde que moi et qui j'espere respecte moins point de vue comme moi je m'efforce de respecter le leur .. 

BackCat, je ne sais pas quel est ton v&#233;cu, cela ne concerne que toi ;-) , mais ne confonds pas "bien-pensence" (dans ton sens du terme) et d&#233;sir d'&#233;changer sur le sujet. 
Je ne crie pas &#224; la rebellion, j'expose juste moins point de vue et n'impose &#224; personne d'y pr&#233;ter foi. J'ai moi aussi un v&#233;cu (qui m'est propre) et il n'emp&#233;che que de mon point de vue, en parler (de ce sujet) n'est pas pour moi de la philosphie de rive gauche mais juste un facon de savoir "et vous vous en pensez quoi et comment vous voyez la chose " ...

Je suis finalement juste surpris qu'un sujet si 'chaud' ne trouve de r&#233;ponse qu'au niveau du conflit de mentalit&#233;.

Ps : je ne tiens a offenser personne, je respecte vos points de vue .. et meme si ce post n'aura servi a rien, les quelques personnes l'ayant lu en travers (ou pas) sauront qu'un film sur le sujet est sorti, que s'ils ont un avis ils peuvent l'exposer et que de toutes facon ce n'est pas qu'aux autres de faire des effots (et ca personne ne peut le nier) ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas qu'aux autres de faire des effots (et ca personne ne peut le nier) ..



D'accord avec &#231;a, mais malheureusement, Chaton except&#233;, peut-&#234;tre, tous ici semblent perdre de vue un point important : ce sont ceux qui ont les moyens de faire le plus qui font le moins, et si les autres (nous ?) se mettaient &#224; faire trop &#224; leur go&#251;t, ils ont aussi les moyens de nous emp&#234;cher de faire.

Nous allons droit dans le mur, dites vous ? C'est malheureux &#224; dire, mais je commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; penser que seul l'impact permettra (aux survivants) de comprendre ... Peut-&#234;tre (mon fond d'id&#233;alisme, qui me pousse &#224; penser que bien que l'homme n'ait jusqu'ici rien appris de ses erreurs, il pourrait commencer &#224; ce moment).

En tous cas, pour illustrer mon propos deux paragraphes plus haut (ceux qui peuvent le plus font le moins), et reprendre un des traits saillant dans les derniers posts, le fameux Hummer, je pense que cesser de les vendre serait plus efficace que chercher &#224; convaincre ceux qui n'en ont pas de ne pas en acheter, et ceux qui en ont de ne pas s'en servir, vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? 

Pour la conscription, je rejoint Chaton, m&#234;me si on "perdait un an" sans aider personne coucou: la caserne de Reuilly ), on apprenait au moins un peu &#224; vivre ensemble, quelque soient nos origines sociales, et *&#199;A*, &#231;a va manquer dans les ann&#233;es qui viennent (&#231;a commence d&#233;j&#224; &#224; se ressentir pas mal l&#224; m&#233;nant). Quant aux pertes d'emploi &#224; cause de &#231;a, c'est soit pipeau, soit parce qu'on voulait bien, la r&#233;publique prot&#233;geait ses conscrits &#224; ce niveau, un patron qui se serait risqu&#233; &#224; virer un mec pendant son service ne risquait pas seulement gros, il risquait &#233;norme, en plus d'&#234;tre oblig&#233; de reprendre le bonhomme. Suffisait de porter plainte.


----------



## fedo (25 Juillet 2006)

> c'est soit pipeau, soit parce qu'on voulait bien, la r&#233;publique prot&#233;geait ses conscrits &#224; ce niveau, un patron qui se serait risqu&#233; &#224; virer un mec pendant son service ne risquait pas seulement gros, il risquait &#233;norme, en plus d'&#234;tre oblig&#233; de reprendre le bonhomme. Suffisait de porter plainte.


 LOL c'&#233;tait une pratique courante. on disait jamais si tu vas &#224; l'arm&#233;e t'es vir&#233;. on disait on te reprendra &#224; la sortie mais &#231;a n'arrivait pas toujours (euph&#233;misme)... je connais au moins 2 personnes &#224; qui c'est arriv&#233;. c'est surtout que les contrats arrivaient &#224; tous &#224; terme avant l'incorporation l'employeur ayant demand&#233; pr&#233;alablement la situation militaire. il y avait bien engagement verbal de reprise apr&#232;s mais dans les faits... et allez prouver l'engagement...

avec les infractions au droit du travail on risque toujours gros mais les prud'hommes sont surcharg&#233;s et c'est au plaignant de faire la preuve. de plus, l'entreprise pourra se permettre le luxe de faire appel en cas de condamnation alors que &#231;a commencera &#224; co&#251;ter cher au salari&#233;. qui plus est m&#234;me si l'avocat n'est pas obligatoire aux prud'hommes il y a des formes et des d&#233;lais &#224; respecter, bref c'est pas &#233;vident pour un profane.

la conscription c'&#233;tait devenu un moyen commode de masquer les chiffres du ch&#244;mage des jeunes. depuis sa disparition en 2002 on a la v&#233;rit&#233; en live.



> C'est malheureux &#224; dire, mais je commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; penser que seul l'impact permettra (aux survivants) de comprendre ... Peut-&#234;tre (mon fond d'id&#233;alisme, qui me pousse &#224; penser que bien que l'homme n'ait jusqu'ici rien appris de ses erreurs, il pourrait commencer &#224; ce moment)


 la-dessus je te rejoins.



> dites vous ?


 ce n'est pas une croyance mais des mod&#232;les scientifiques &#233;labor&#233;s.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

BORDEL !!! La conscription, c'&#233;tait le dernier acte civique fran&#231;ais !! L&#224;, y'a mati&#232;re &#224; avoir mauvaise conscience... Le boulot ! J'en avais un avant, j'en ai eu un apr&#232;s. Et je ne suis pas rest&#233; que 10 mois ! Ce qu'on pouvait y faire &#224; l'amr&#233;e, &#231;a d&#233;pendait de tout un chacun. Moi je n'ai pas pass&#233; mon temps &#224; nettoyer les chiottes ou les bagnoles vertes. Et c'&#233;tait un choix !

Bon. On diverge l&#224;  Allez ! Bonnes vacances &#224; ceux qui en ont


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> LOL c'&#233;tait une pratique courante. on disait jamais si tu vas &#224; l'arm&#233;e t'es vir&#233;. on disait on te reprendra &#224; la sortie mais &#231;a n'arrivait pas toujours (euph&#233;misme)... je connais au moins 2 personnes &#224; qui c'est arriv&#233;. c'est surtout que les contrats arrivaient &#224; tous &#224; terme avant l'incorporation l'employeur ayant demand&#233; pr&#233;alablement la situation militaire. il y avait bien engagement verbal de reprise apr&#232;s mais dans les faits... et allez prouver l'engagement...
> 
> avec les infractions au droit du travail on risque toujours gros mais les prud'hommes sont surcharg&#233;s et c'est au plaignant de faire la preuve. de plus, l'entreprise pourra se permettre le luxe de faire appel en cas de condamnation alors que &#231;a commencera &#224; co&#251;ter cher au salari&#233;. qui plus est m&#234;me si l'avocat n'est pas obligatoire aux prud'hommes il y a des formes et des d&#233;lais &#224; respecter, bref c'est pas &#233;vident pour un profane.



Le cas ne relevait pas des prud'hommes, mais de correctionnelle, il n'y avait qu'&#224; se porter partie civile. Il n'&#233;tait pas question d'engagement oral ou &#233;crit, mais de la loi, qui faisait obligation &#224; l'employeur de te reprendre *m&#234;me si il &#233;tait &#233;crit le contraire dans ton contrat de travail, la clause en question &#233;tant alors d'office, nulle et non avenue.* Des sanctions p&#233;nales &#233;taient pr&#233;vues.



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> la conscription c'&#233;tait devenu un moyen commode de masquer les chiffres du ch&#244;mage des jeunes. depuis sa disparition en 2002 on a la v&#233;rit&#233; en live.



Peut-&#234;tre, mais &#231;a obligeait aussi les jeunes de "Passy/Neuilly" &#224; cohabiter un an avec ceux des minguettes ou autres lieux similaires, et m&#234;me dans certains cas, "d'en chier" ensemble, cr&#233;ant ainsi un minimum de communication entre eux. On commence d&#233;j&#224; &#224; constater les r&#233;sultats de la disparition de cet embrion de communication, et d'ici quelques (pas beaucoup) ann&#233;es, je crains qu'il ne d&#233;g&#233;n&#232;re en guerre ouverte. La fracture sociale, c'est &#231;a aussi !



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> la-dessus je te rejoins.



Bon, je t'attends, alors !  



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas une croyance mais des mod&#232;les scientifiques &#233;labor&#233;s.



Les mod&#232;les scientifiques &#233;labor&#233;s se succ&#232;dent depuis des g&#233;n&#233;rations, chacun &#233;tant invalid&#233; par le suivant. Ceci dit, cette expression n'&#233;tait ici qu'une fa&#231;on de parler


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Peut-&#234;tre, mais &#231;a obligeait aussi les jeunes de "Passy/Neuilly" &#224; cohabiter un an avec ceux des minguettes ou autres lieux similaires, et m&#234;me dans certains cas, "d'en chier" ensemble, cr&#233;ant ainsi un minimum de communication entre eux. On commence d&#233;j&#224; &#224; constater les r&#233;sultats de la disparition de cet embrion de communication, et d'ici quelques (pas beaucoup) ann&#233;es, je crains qu'il ne d&#233;g&#233;n&#232;re en guerre ouverte. La fracture sociale, c'est &#231;a aussi ! (..)


 tout &#224; fait !!
je me suis retrouv&#233; &#224; donner des cours de fran&#231;ais (_je ne suis pas prof et n'ai jamais fait de grandes &#233;tudes, j'ai juste aid&#233; !..._), &#224; aider des gars de la cambrousse ou des "quartiers" pour lire et &#233;crire.......
ils &#233;taient contents, d'une part d'&#233;chapper aux corv&#233;es du moment et ensuite que quelqu'un puisse les aider et s'int&#233;resser &#224; eux....
un de ceux que j'ai vu passer dans tout ce bordel est m&#234;me devenu un (petit) lecteur..... 



P.S : le service militaire en lui-m&#234;me est chiant, mais il a des effets qui pouvaient &#234;tre b&#233;n&#233;fiques....
il faut l'avoir fait pour s'en rendre compte.....


----------



## fedo (25 Juillet 2006)

> Le cas ne relevait pas des prud'hommes, mais de correctionnelle, il n'y avait qu'&#224; se porter partie civile.


ce qui requiert la n&#233;cessit&#233; de prendre un avocat. 
les prud'hommes sont aussi comp&#233;tents, sauf pour le volet p&#233;nal.



> Il n'&#233;tait pas question d'engagement oral ou &#233;crit, mais de la loi, qui faisait obligation &#224; l'employeur de te reprendre *m&#234;me si il &#233;tait &#233;crit le contraire dans ton contrat de travail, la clause en question &#233;tant alors d'office, nulle et non avenue.* Des sanctions p&#233;nales &#233;taient pr&#233;vues.


je te parle de la pratique et toi de la th&#233;orie. si tu avais un CDI bien s&#251;r qu'on te reprenait mais dans les faits &#231;a permettait d'engager en CDD jusqu'&#224; incorporation. avec promesse verbale de reprise (forc&#233;ment sinon le type va voir ailleurs pour un CDI) en CDI apr&#232;s, laquelle n'&#233;tait pas toujours suivie d'effet...

c'est un peu comme les stagiaires de nos jours &#224; qui on dit, si tu bosses tu seras embauch&#233;...



> les jeunes de "Passy/Neuilly" &#224; cohabiter un an avec ceux des minguettes ou autres lieux similaires, et m&#234;me dans certains cas, "d'en chier" ensemble, cr&#233;ant ainsi un minimum de communication entre eux.


pendant les classes oui mais apr&#232;s pas vraiment. perso si j'avais fait l'arm&#233;e j'aurais &#233;t&#233; "scientifiques de l'arm&#233;e", bref j'aurais donn&#233; des cours.
de plus, quand j'ai fait mes 3 jours j'ai vu des gens de mon age arriver en costard avec un dossier m&#233;dical fort &#233;pais et repartir sit&#244;t la visite termin&#233;e...

bref il y avait des moyens d'&#233;viter l'arm&#233;e pour qui les connaissaient et on les connaissait plus &#224; neuilly qu'&#224; grigny.


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, j'avais loup&#233; le thread &#233;colo de la semaine


----------



## fedo (25 Juillet 2006)

> Tiens, j'avais loupé le thread écolo de la semaine



non c'est pas écolo . c'est pas une conviction le réchauffement climatique. c'est évidence scientifique prouvée, y compris sur le rôle de l'homme dans celui-ci.

écolo se serait: supprimons les centrales nucléaires, les têtes nucléaires, taxons encore plus le pétrole, arrêtons la recherche sur la fusion nucléaire pure...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> (..) pendant les classes oui mais apr&#232;s pas vraiment. perso si j'avais fait l'arm&#233;e j'aurais &#233;t&#233; "scientifiques de l'arm&#233;e", bref j'aurais donn&#233; des cours.
> de plus, quand j'ai fait mes 3 jours j'ai vu des gens de mon age arriver en costard avec un dossier m&#233;dical fort &#233;pais et repartir sit&#244;t la visite termin&#233;e...
> 
> bref il y avait des moyens d'&#233;viter l'arm&#233;e pour qui les connaissaient et on les connaissait plus &#224; neuilly qu'&#224; grigny.


hinhinhin.... 
ce n'est pas de cet aspect l&#224; du service militaire dont on parlait........ 
combien de "scientifiques de l'arm&#233;e" dans toute la masse de "clampins" qui ont fait leur service ?!......
il &#233;tait question de ceux qui le faisaient.... 

comme disait le "_chat_" un peu plus haut, c'est un peu un dialogue de sourds..... 
dans le cadre d'un forum, c'est pas bien grave !.... 

ailleurs &#233;videmment........


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> non c'est pas &#233;colo . c'est pas une conviction le r&#233;chauffement climatique. c'est &#233;vidence scientifique prouv&#233;e, y compris sur le r&#244;le de l'homme dans celui-ci.
> 
> &#233;colo se serait: supprimons les centrales nucl&#233;aires, les t&#234;tes nucl&#233;aires, taxons encore plus le p&#233;trole, arr&#234;tons la recherche sur la fusion nucl&#233;aire pure...


je me suis permis de dire &#233;colo parce que la r&#233;currence de ces sujets frise le militantisme...


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, je préconise que tu lises TOUT ce que je dis, et qu'ensuite, tu orthographies bien mon pseudo


Je te rassure, c'était bien le cas 



> Les voilà les préconisations. Mais ça, personne ne va le faire. Ben ouais. Plus facile de se passer de sac plastique. Plus facile, sûrement... enfin bon.


Ouais pouis on se suicide tous au moins nos activités humaines ne polluent pas désolée mais je te suis pas là  



> Et moi non plus je ne le ferai pas. Faut juste être cohérent quoi.


Le plus possible, en faisant ce qu'on peut, tout en continuant à vivre, parce que y'a que ça à faire
Tu places la barre un peu haut, ce qui dispense de faire les efforts les plus minimes 
Tiens, les fameux sacs plastiques, t'en fais quoi toi ?

Sinon, parler d'environnement c'est pas du militantisme, c'est normal, vu que ça concerne tout le monde 
Il est impossible de ne pas s'intéresser à l'endroit où l'on vit c'est aussi con que meubler sa maison !
Comprenne qui pourra


----------



## al02 (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224;, je pr&#233;conise que tu lises TOUT ce que je dis, et qu'ensuite, *tu orthographies bien mon pseudo*



*Black* Cat : NOIR, c'est NOIR, il n'y a plus d'espoir ! (Jauni a l'id&#233;e)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Black* Cat : NOIR, c'est NOIR, il n'y a plus d'espoir ! (Jauni a l'id&#233;e)



l'original, c'est Black is Black, par Los Bravos*, un groupe de rock espagnol qui chantait en anglais dans la seconde moiti&#233; des ann&#233;es 60, pas besoin de Jean Philippe, donc ! 


Sinon, vous &#233;tiez au courant de &#231;a ? Rhooo la petite cachoti&#232;re casfqu&#233;e !   



(*) lien TR&#200;S provisoire


----------



## fedo (3 Octobre 2009)

en parlant du rôle de l'homme dans le réchauffement, des théories et des mesures itéressantes.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> A Marseille, le TGV Sud fut le facteur déclencheur d'une augmentation délirante de l'immobilier.


et une augmentation délirante de farandoles de vieux vicieux sur les plages naturistes


----------

